# Invitation to injury - I can't believe this!



## BlueRidgeMark (Apr 11, 2009)

Got my new Northern Catalog, and was intrigued by the U.S. Praxis chippers. (Not that I have any money for one!) So, I went to their web site to look around.

I found a video of them operating their chipper. 


Watch this guy put his hand waaay down the chute. _*Repeatedly*_! :jawdrop:


Click on the "Wood Chipper Video", lower left.

http://www.uspraxis.com/slideshowpro/multimedia.htm



What do you guys think of this behaviour?


----------



## jmatteau (Apr 11, 2009)

BlueRidgeMark said:


> Got my new Northern Catalog, and was intrigued by the U.S. Praxis chippers. (Not that I have any money for one!) So, I went to their web site to look around.
> 
> I found a video of them operating their chipper.
> 
> ...



Not that left, your other left.


----------



## tomtrees58 (Apr 11, 2009)

that's safe:jawdrop: tom trees


----------



## arbadacarba (Apr 12, 2009)

:bang:Even if it's a good machine the first time somebody follows the video and loses a hand the lawyers will have a field-day. Troy-Bilts had plastic pusher bats, and that was years ago!


----------



## tree md (Apr 12, 2009)

That's insane! Would take less than a second for a limb to snag the cuff of his glove and pull his hand right in there. Although it does look like a toy chipper, I'm sure it has a nasty bite.

We instruct our guys to feed from the side and never stick their hands into the feed shoot. We instruct them to use another limb or a rake to push debris into the shoot if it breaks off or is not long enough to safely feed into the shoot.

Looks like a law suit waiting to happen to me.


----------



## Rickytree (Apr 12, 2009)

The stumper's are hilarious! "Less than an hour a stump" I should hope so who wants to stand there and do that! That's definately a last resort machine.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Apr 13, 2009)

jmatteau said:


> Not that left, your other left.





Oh. Duh. Yeah.

(so where's the "embarrassed" smiley around here, anyway??)


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Apr 13, 2009)

tree md said:


> Looks like a law suit waiting to happen to me.





arbadacarba said:


> ...the first time somebody follows the video and loses a hand the lawyers will have a field-day.



That's what I was thinking!






Rickytree said:


> The stumper's are hilarious! "Less than an hour a stump" I should hope so who wants to stand there and do that! That's definately a last resort machine.





I rented something similar from the place where Tom Hall works. It had teeth as sharp as marbles, and about killed me. I took it back and raised a stink, and the rental guy told me the teeth were fine, no refund. I talked to Tom, who showed me a set of new teeth for it, and then showed them to his boss. I got the refund. 

I'm sure it would have worked better with sharp teeth (or even dull teeth!), but it sure beat me to death.


----------



## derwoodii (Apr 22, 2009)

Blood n bone mulcher


----------



## treemandan (Apr 22, 2009)

Rickytree said:


> The stumper's are hilarious! "Less than an hour a stump" I should hope so who wants to stand there and do that! That's definately a last resort machine.



I tried one on an virginia creeper vine root... I lost. There was one made by pro-mark, alittle bigger, auto drive but you still had to work it. It was Ok if you are young and the teeth are spanking sharp. But God forbid you get old and chew up dem teef.


----------



## Ekka (Apr 23, 2009)

LOL, I thought it was a pencil sharpener. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Kunes (May 7, 2009)

im not one for stump grinders or wood chippers but these two items don't look like the greatest things i've ever seen.


----------



## BIGDOG1 (Jun 9, 2009)

*Praxis products*

oke:HEY MAN IVE HAD 4 OF THERE STUMP MACHINES NOW AND THEY ARE BALLS OUT THE BEST LITTLE MACHINE IVE EVER USED. I MADE OVER 48000 JUST LAST YEAR WITH THERE LITTLE 200 POUND 13 HP MACHINE AND PAID ONLY 3000 FOR IT. I JUST BOUGHT THERE LOG SPLITTER AND PLAN ON BUYING THERE BIG STUPPER THIS YEAR! I DIDNT EVEN KNOW THEY HAD A CHIPPER BUT I SAW WHAT YOUR TALKING ABOUT WITH THE CHIPPER VIDEO BUT I THINK YOU GUYS ARE NUTS ITS A GRAVITY FEED MACHINE NOT AN AUTOFEED MACHINE. LOL YOU GUYS ARE DRINKIN TO MUCH BEER


----------



## Garden Of Eden (Jul 5, 2009)

BIGDOG1 said:


> oke:HEY MAN IVE HAD 4 OF THERE STUMP MACHINES NOW AND THEY ARE BALLS OUT THE BEST LITTLE MACHINE IVE EVER USED. I MADE OVER 48000 JUST LAST YEAR WITH THERE LITTLE 200 POUND 13 HP MACHINE AND PAID ONLY 3000 FOR IT. I JUST BOUGHT THERE LOG SPLITTER AND PLAN ON BUYING THERE BIG STUPPER THIS YEAR! I DIDNT EVEN KNOW THEY HAD A CHIPPER BUT I SAW WHAT YOUR TALKING ABOUT WITH THE CHIPPER VIDEO BUT I THINK YOU GUYS ARE NUTS ITS A GRAVITY FEED MACHINE NOT AN AUTOFEED MACHINE. LOL YOU GUYS ARE DRINKIN TO MUCH BEER



Was reading and came across this. Why did we buy 4? Especially if they're so fantastic-o? lol I'm guessing for all 4 crews.

Jeff


----------



## Bigus Termitius (Jul 6, 2009)

Ekka said:


> LOL, I thought it was a pencil sharpener. :hmm3grin2orange:



A pencil sharpener! LOL! Now that's funny right there.


----------



## OLD CHIPMONK (Jul 9, 2009)

Looked OK, but his gloves had cinch straps on the backs.I thought that was unsafe. The machine put out nice small chips or sawdust.


----------

